# Newbie from Germany



## grey tabby (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi there,

just joined the forum and wanted to introduce myself. My name is Sabine and I live near Hamburg in Germany with my partner and 4 cats. 

Kelvin, he is 7 years










Jeanie, our only girl, she is 4










Gino, he will be 4 in October









Kimi, he will be 3 in December. He is Gino`s half brother (they have the same mom)


----------



## Mutzi (Jun 2, 2008)

Na, da sag ich mal artig "Willkommen!" :mrgreen: Berlin grüßt Hamburg.


(So I say well-behaved "Welcome!")


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Lovely kitties


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome! What gorgeous kitties! Of course, I'm a little partial to Gino and Kimi (do I see Birman?).


----------



## grey tabby (Sep 6, 2008)

Thank you very much for the nice welcome.

@Mutzi: Freut mich, noch mehr Deutsche hier zu sehen. Hamburg grüßt Berlin zurück.

@marie73: Yes, Gino and Kimi are Birmans.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome! Your kitties are just beautiful. Those Birmans are gorgeous cats with those intense blue eyes.


----------

